# 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Pictures taken from 034's new Dyno: Sport Quattro Goodness AND YES THOSE ARE 17" MAGNESIUM BBS WHEELS!Must say this is one of the most tastiest Sport Quattro's I have ever seen.
































































More here:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looks good for a replica, but I don't like the wing, and it always look awkward with the coupe windshield rake.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Sweet Passat 32b headlights!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

What's the story with the LWB Quattro???
Me likey.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Pictures taken from 034's new Dyno: Sport Quattro Goodness AND YES THOSE ARE 17" MAGNESIUM BBS WHEELS!Must say this is one of the most tastiest Sport Quattro's I have ever seen.










As I wrote in Dope Shizzz thread:
Viewed in the picture I just quoted it looks nice. I think the 034 car has a good choiche of paint, love the livery colors and the overall rallye theme.
Those BBS' are bad-ass motorsport-oldschool and matches the paint perfectly. Sadly though, I REALLY don't like it when people are doing these
conversions and skips the work, using the "faulty" windscreen. It simply looks too stupid (but again, I find the Sport quattro a beaty). Also, I
don't like the idea of a I5 10 valver in such a project.
And that spoiler needs no comment, it speaks for itself


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

#'s?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
I REALLY don't like it when people are doing these conversions and skips the work, using the "faulty" windscreen. It simply looks too stupid (but again, I find the Sport quattro a beaty).

And as I replied to you in that thread We dont have access to the Right parts like you guys do in Europe.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
And as I replied to you in that thread We dont have access to the Right parts like you guys do in Europe.










You did have the 2-door Audi 4000, that's the correct parts right there!
The Sport quatto is the front end of a 2-door 4000 body mated with the shortened rear end of a Coupe body.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_You did have the 2-door Audi 4000, that's the correct parts right there!

You know how many of those came to North America?! thats like finding a needle in a hay stack when the needle is a vigment of your immagination.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yeah, I can honestly say I've only seen just 2 4K coupes in my lifetime
All in the Northwest.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 034 Motorsport - Sport Quattro with Stage IIc + Other tasty Goodies (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
And as I replied to you in that thread We dont have access to the Right parts like you guys do in Europe.









Actually, you didn't post any reply in Dope Shizzz thread.
Anyhow, *I* believe an A2 replica could have been just as badass.


----------

